# Thompson Omega x7



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

This gun is in excellent condition. It’s been a safe Queen for a few years. Thompson Omega X7 .50 caliber. Has less than a dozen rounds through it. This is a hard to find muzzleloader with excellent reviews. 24” barrel and rear peep sight with fiber optic front sight. Beautiful gun


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Forgot to post price. $350.00


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

SO TEMPTING!!!


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

I’m in Murray


----------



## Bearbait49 (Jun 16, 2020)

Swest looking Muzzleloader did you ever take it out hunting?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Sent you a PM 300.---SS


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

SOLD!


----------

